# La cucaracha , la cucaracha , ya no puede caminar ♪ ♫



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2017)

Todos sabemos que la cucaracha Francesa , la chiquita , es la mas dificil de exterminar , además les gusta el calor , así que pululan dentro de aparatos y fuentes electrónicas  .

Abrí distraido y desprevenido un equipo y había un millón de cucarachitas , por más que lo saqué rapidamente al patio , me hicieron peste en el tallercito 

Gasté 20 aerosoles del Raid , Max y del Raid común , no pude conseguir el Baygón . 
Lo de efecto residual es una ultra mentira , si le echás un chorrito encima mueren instantaneamente , pero residual las tarlipes 

Vacié un cajón de escritorio , le rocié el fondo de terciado con el Raid Max hasta mojarlo todo y a los dos días cucarachitas bailando el "Pericón Nacional"  . O desarrollan inmunidad rapidamente o es un recurso de los fabricantes . . .


¿ Como mataba las cucarachas la abuela ? Con ÁCIDO BÓRICO  !

Resulta que la cucaracha irremediablemente morirá si ingiere o si su exoesqueto , incluidas las patas , tocan el ácido bórico. Cómicamente resulta que no desarrollan inmunidad al ácido bórico . . . ¿ por que al Raid no se lo incluyen en la fórmula ?  Gasté cómo $ 1.500 (100 Trumpeters) en Raid y los bichos seguín bailando  

Toxicidad del ácido bórico : no deben ingerirlo , pero tampoco hagan tanta historia , se usa en polvo o diluido para los hongos del pié + olor a patas , a los bebes les ponen alcohol boratado en los oidos y las mujeres lo usan para candidiasis vaginal , así que no se dejen influenciar tontamente 

Al grano :

Primera fórmula empleada , se bate una yema de huevo con tres cucharadas de azucar hasta hacer el Sambayon (se disuelve el azucar y se espesa) , se le agrega la bolsita de 25 gramos de ácido bórico y se bate unos minutos mas , se pueden llenar tapitas de cerveza o gaseosa , se puede estirar sobre un nylon , dejarlo secar y romperlo en pastillas , o molerlo a polvo , queda igual al polvo Chino 

Con ese polvo se redujo notablemente la población , pero al encender la luz tipo 1 am , se veian 3 o 4 bailando.

A la cucaracha se le dificulta caminar sobre polvos , así que no lo hará. Salvo que esté muy finamente esparcido.

*Fórmula y modalidad Final* : Disolver un sobrecito de 25 gramos en agua tibia dentro de un envase con gatillo en desuso y limpio , tarda en disolverse , conviene dejarlo de un día para otro. Rociar interiores de muebles , interiores de puertas , borde alrededor de dónde cierran las puertas. Cuando eso se segue quedará un polvillo invisible pegado.

Por las dudas , cómo tengo mascotas , al rociar el interior de las puertas abiertas de los muebles , limpiéé con trapo de piso lo que chorreó al piso 

Lo gatillé anoche , y hoy a las 10 de la mañana había como 3 por el piso y un par arriba de la mesa , que ya no podían correr  En un horario no habitual para ellas .

Costo del sobre de 25 gramos de ácido bórico en la farmacia = $ 12 (0,75 Trumpeters)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2017)

La FogoEsposa aprendió en la escuela de cocina que lo mas mejor para deshacerse de estos bichos es la mezcla por partes iguales de ácido bórico con azúcar impalpable.
Las cucas van tentadas por el dulce, prueban, y pasan a una mejo vida en el paraíso o infierno de cucas según sea el caso.
Se coloca en tapas corona o similar y fuera del alcance de las mascotas.
Según le dijeron, es lo único correcto para poner en lugares donde se prepara comida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2017)

Esa iba a ser la segunda opción Fogo , y por eso volví a comprar ácido bórico para mezclarlo con azucar impalpable (el azucar común en seco en la licuadora se convierte en impalpable) , inclusive a eso le agregan leche en polvo.

Pero cuando leí sobre su solubilidad en agua y que no perdía el efecto  , decidí probar el método de pulverizado de la solución y noté que es mucho pero mucho mas rápido su efecto. Además que no queda nada "a la vista" 

O sea , las cucarachas rengas no las rocié yo , solo caminaron sobre lo rociado y seco


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2017)

No figura en Youtubo "La Cucaracha" de discos "Calesita" 

Los que tenía , incluida "La cacaracha" , se los di a mi hermana que andaba nostalgiosa


----------



## yosimiro (May 15, 2017)

Voy a hacer un enorme esfuerzo, para no rematar todo lo que ha quedado picando aquí.

*Pero que conste,*que no será muy seguido.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 16, 2017)

Buenas, gracias por el aporte.
Yo uso espray que supuestamente las ventila por un año, pero puede que tarde varios meses en verlas, como una semana, como cuatro días .

Hace casi dos años dejó de funcionar la nevera (refrigerador) y al desmontar placa descubrí infestación de cucas. Había restos chamuscados, testigos del crimen electrónico. 

Voy a emplear el ácido bórico que uso para los pinreles, peeero... en el bote dice que está talqueado.
Y también dice:
Peligro. Por ingestión puede perjudicar a la fertilidad. Puede dañar el feto.

Yo ya estoy muy dañado  

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 16, 2017)

Hola a todos ,a titulo de curiosidad dicen que las cucarachas y los escorpiones logran sobrevivir a las radiaciones altamente molestas de una bomba actomica.
Eso fue deduzido despues que lograran encontrar especimes vivos dentro de  un acelerador de particulas (Ciclotron)    
 Aun no se si una cuca sobrevive a un horno de Microondas , quizaz un loco mas que jo esperimente probar eso aclare aca :loco: 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yosimiro (May 16, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,a titulo de curiosidad dicen que las cucarachas y los escorpiones logran sobrevivir a las radiaciones altamente molestas de una bomba actomica.
> Eso fue deduzido despues que lograran encontrar especimes vivos dentro de  un acelerador de particulas (Ciclotron)
> Aun no se si una cuca sobrevive a un horno de Microondas , quizaz un loco mas que jo esperimente probar eso aclare aca :loco:
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Se aprovechan la irregularidad de la cobertura de las microondas.

En cuanto sienten que están en una zona caliente...


Se corren.

Y ojo que no hablo en el significado *Español-Europeo* de *correrse*




No agrego más nada.


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 17, 2017)

y las cucarachas cantando decian.....Estamos en lo de DosMe..la la la laaa..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








A mi ,me paso cuando traje una licuadora...todo el trayecto del viaje , ni signos de ellas. pero al abrir para limpiar el motor, parecia un hormiguero..pero de cucas...a los zapatillazos limpios las corri. y despues compre el cebo, que me dio buenos resultados, desde ese dia no hay signos de ninguna..




Tambien vi que los geckos se las comen, pero a las mas chiquitas..


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2017)

¿y para las lauchas ?
gatos y tramperas
pero en mi caso los gatos esperaban que la laucha callera en la trampera y luego se la morfaban 
en el proceso los gatos me llevaron dos tramperas
que tiempo despues las encontre


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2017)

O sea que mata cucarachas y resucita Lemures  , my God !


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2017)

si lemures también ,son una peste muy difícil de erradicar
vistes,una peste por otra


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2017)

Voy a encargar un semirremolque de Ácido Lemúrico


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2017)

a devolver todo el dinero de los costos de sepultura
lemur no esta vivo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



buen tip sobre las cucarachas ,me a pasado lo mismo en el taller
pero lo solucione con un gel ,una jeringa ,fue muy efectivo 
ahora no tengo cucarachas 
pero al menos ya se de cuales clientes cuidarme
porque ya se quien trae y quien no las indeseadas


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2017)

Ni pa las flores te juntamos , *vimos una publicidad de cremaciones gratis* . . . 































 Ah  , no , era ésta :


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2017)

pero que hijo de uta ,un cajón de manzanas
mi cuna fue un cajón de manzanas y me tengo que ir en un cajón de manzanas
PD:
en verdad mi primera cuna y única cuna fue un cajón de manzanas ,así me cuenta mama lemura


----------



## chclau (May 23, 2017)

Pero mire Ud. lo que nos ha traido el viento a estas costas...


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 24, 2017)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿y para las lauchas ?
> gatos y tramperas
> pero en mi caso *los gatos esperaban que la laucha callera en la trampera* y luego se la morfaban
> en el proceso los gatos me llevaron dos tramperas
> que tiempo despues las encontre


Pero que Gatos haraganes...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2017)

si gatos haraganes, mi lemura no les dio comida y se pusieron cazadores,,,el problema fue que casi se lastran al loro del vecino jajaja,
de enserio,no es broma


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2017)

Pero al cajón de manzanas lo barnicé con aceite de soja para que aguante las inclemencias de la intemperie .

El aceite de lino era mas caro


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2017)

al menos tenia barniz ¡¡¡


----------

